# QuickTime Fatal Error



## quitoblue (Jul 29, 2007)

I am unable to remove QuickTime from my computer. It seems that in order for me to open iTunes, I have to update my QuickTime. I can't uninstall (keep getting the error msg.:
"fatal error during installation" even though I am uninstalling). When I attempt to repair QuickTime and install iTunes, it runs through the installation process and suddenly the error msg. reads: "The installation of QuickTime did not complete successfully. iTunes requires QuickTime."

What am I doing wrong and what do I need to do to correct this issue? Please be very basic with me... I am NOT computer savvy.

Thank you in advance,
QuitoBlue


----------



## Auroramec (Jul 30, 2007)

I had the same problem and i followed flavalle's directions and it worked:

1. Go to C:\Program Files, then delete the entire QuickTime folder.

2. Click Start - Find/Search - All Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, type in QuickTime, then click Find/Search. when the list of files appear, right-click on and delete all the ones that you confirm are associated with QuickTime.

3. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software

In the Software sub-menu, right-click directly on the Apple Computer entry, then click Delete - Yes.

(Note: If you click the + in the "Apple Computer" entry, you'll see "QuickTime" listed there)

after this, just to make sure everything was gone, i went to control panel ->remove programs, and quick time still showed up, but when i clicked on uninstall, the fatal error message didn't show up anymore, and it was completely removed.

I also deleted everything that has to do with apple, and ipod, itunes and all of that in the process.

They also mentioned the program Ccleaner, which you can download from http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
after it is installed you go to "tools" and check if Quicktime is there, and try to uninstall it from there.


----------



## quitoblue (Jul 29, 2007)

Auroramec ROCKS!! Thanks so much, after many months of not being able to fix this, the problem is solved.


----------



## Auroramec (Jul 30, 2007)

trust me, i was under the same situation for many months as well, and just yesterday I could fix it , when i stumbled into this website and found what Flavalle wrote on a post, so I guess we should both be thanking him/her


----------



## misspamela (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wanted to say I had the same problem, and this thread helped...actually, it solved my problem.

I followed the instructions and whaa-laa, no more error message.

I also uninstalled all the apple stuff. I will now attempt to re-install Quicktime, because this actually all started with a Buffer Overrun Error. If after re-installing I still get the same error, then I'll be back.

But thank you. This certainly saved me time. Kudos.:up:


----------



## Kaczor1020 (Oct 20, 2007)

I tried everything you said, and i can download quicktime now but when I go to open it, it says buffer overrun and stuff so i have to terminate it! what name?


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi I'm getting a critical systems error from the Virus Buster icon that has permanently attached itself to my computer and it has been driving me bats for about a year now. It is always flashing in the corner of my computer. Could you please help me make it go away? I am so not a computer savvy individual so can you make this easy for me please?


----------



## misspamela (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Check out this link to a previous post, which helped me. I hope it helps you...

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/631008-solved-mpeg-4-file-wont.html

VIDEOLAN is AWESOME!!!! Dont need Quicktime, so you can uninstall it!!

Pamela


----------

